# Convesion to Club Sunterra/Options?



## v4albums (Dec 14, 2006)

I just became a new owner at Cypress Pointe I thru resale.  I called Club Sunterra and was told I need to convert to Sun Options in order to become a member of Club Sunterra.  Anybody know if you could convert if you aquired your timeshare thru resale?  What the cost will be?  Any input will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Spence (Dec 14, 2006)

v4albums said:
			
		

> I just became a new owner at Cypress Pointe I thru resale.  I called Club Sunterra and was told I need to convert to Sun Options in order to become a member of Club Sunterra.  Anybody know if you could convert if you aquired your timeshare thru resale?  What the cost will be?  Any input will be greatly appreciated.


Read here  or search Points BBS, then ask your question.  Short answer Yes, $2995 thru corporate or ~$5000 thru any sales center with purchase of ~2000 SunOptions.


----------



## PeelBoy (Dec 16, 2006)

*Nice Resorts but Management Sucks*

I have a deed week in Sedona and have been a club member since 1998.  Sunterra resorts are very nice; their European affilitation is a big bonus.  SunOptions are flexible and user friendly.  The last minute (59days) reservation can easily turn 10,000 points to a 5 week one bedroom vacation during off season.

Sunterra's re-sale policy, however, is extremely customer hostile.  Lately, I bought an OBX red/pink week from ebay and would like to turn it into the Club Select Program. I was told by a sales person I would have to buy 3000 points for 4.5K from her to collapse the 2 accounts into one.  I also asked if I purchase trust points re-sale, she offered either paying $2,995 or additional purchase of at least 3000 points from her to complete the transaction.

With $2,995, I can purchase a 2 bedroom LO summer week at Sheraton Myrtle Beach.

I love Sunterra, but they don't love their customers.


----------



## Spence (Dec 16, 2006)

PeelBoy said:
			
		

> Sunterra's re-sale policy, however, is extremely customer hostile.  Lately, I bought an OBX red/pink week from ebay and would like to turn it into the Club Select Program. I was told by a sales person I would have to buy 3000 points for 4.5K from her to collapse the 2 accounts into one.  I also asked if I purchase trust points re-sale, she offered either paying $2,995 or additional purchase of at least 3000 points from her to complete the transaction.
> With $2,995, I can purchase a 2 bedroom LO summer week at Sheraton Myrtle Beach.  I love Sunterra, but they don't love their customers.


Although I like Sunterra and dislike the fact that they make the process putting resales into the Club so nebulous to increase earnings, I do feel that they certainly can charge a certain fee both for the Club Sunterra priviledges and for the Club Select options.  Why not, you're buying resale and not their retail?  I do think that they should publish what the options are for putting deeds or TRUST membership into the full Club.


----------



## v4albums (Dec 18, 2006)

Thank you for the input!


----------

